# newbie to woodturning looking for a lathe,,suggestions??



## keysbottles (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm recently retired and am looking at toy making as my new passion (grandkids). I have most stand alone machines except a wood lathe and am looking for the biggest bang for the bucks. I've been looking at used lathes on Craigslist/Ebay etc. but don't have enough knowledge/experience to to judge what I'm looking at. What are the important features, brands, models etc. that I should be looking for. Also what can I expect to pay for a good quality beginner machine?
Thanks in advance Don


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess it depends on your price range. It probably also depends on what size of lathe interests you. My friends has a huge Powermatic lathe that can do large bowls and such. I think it costs a few thousands of dollars even for a used one though. For my purposes, the Midi size lathe is nice. I do mostly small bowls, pens, etc. and I don't need a big 3-4 HP beast. 

I'm sure other people have their preferences, but I'm happy with Rikon's Midi lathe like this (http://www.amazon.com/RIKON-70-100-12-by-16-Inch-Mini-Lathe/dp/B002FB74YM) It's nothing special, but it's reliable and works fine for me. It's also very reasonably priced which is why I got it in the first place. 

Now if I were to upgrade to a more full sized lathe, I think I'd target either a Jet lathe, or the NOVA 57080 DVR 2024 20-Inch by 24-Inch Electronic Variable Speed Wood Lathe. I have a NOVA chuck that I love, so I trust the brand. The DVR has a bunch of cool sounding features that sound pretty awesome, but obviously it's WAY more expensive (around $3,000). But that's my dream lathe if I ever hit the lottery or whatever.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Lathes*

I think "beginner" and used lathes cause more starters to get away from turning because they simply won't do the job 
I think a variable speed REVERSABLE lathe is the best starter lathe.
If you are right handed then the Delta VSR lathes are the best for you. If left handed then just about any of the others will do fine.
The Delta can be purchased online for about $635. delivered. Comes with a five year warranty and if you decide to get out of turning will bring the highest price as it is a VSR and is in demand used.
Not so sure about the price of other brands of VSR lathes as I am right handed and find them hard to use.
Big Jim


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It really depends on what you plan on turning and your budget. Remember the lathe will be the cheapest part of woodturning.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

I second what the previous posters have said. I started out with: http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html which was frankenlathe'd to 2HP to quit bogging down.

I currently use: http://grizzly.com/products/20-x-43-Heavy-Duty-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0694

I feel the price tag was worth every penny. But a lot will depend on what you intend to turn and your price range. Bowls take more power than pens and such. A word of advice, which I learned the hard way with Frankenlathe: the heavier, the better--especially while truing up/roughing. Much will depend on the diameter and length of items you intend to learn. While the Harbor Freight lathe was good for what I initially needed and paid for itself early on, the cheap quality came through within a couple of years. You don't need to spend the $4000+ on a Powermatic, but try to get something that is several hundred pounds in weight if you intend on more than just small bowls.


----------



## tom brouillette (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Jim said:


> I think "beginner" and used lathes cause more starters to get away from turning because they simply won't do the job
> I think a variable speed REVERSABLE lathe is the best starter lathe.
> If you are right handed then the Delta VSR lathes are the best for you. If left handed then just about any of the others will do fine.
> The Delta can be purchased online for about $635. delivered. Comes with a five year warranty and if you decide to get out of turning will bring the highest price as it is a VSR and is in demand used.
> ...


 
I am surprised more people don't talk about the importance of a reversible lathe. I gave up electronic speed control for the reversibility feature when I upgraded. I use it religiously when sanding.


----------



## keysbottles (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I've noticed ads for used Shopsmith machines. What is the scoop on these machines when used as a lathe?


----------



## keysbottles (Aug 8, 2012)

Big Jim,, You went over my head with the right hand, left hand comment.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

keysbottles said:


> Big Jim,, You went over my head with the right hand, left hand comment.


 I understood what he was trying to say, but I'm a little confused why he can't use a regular lathe because he is right handed.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> I understood what he was trying to say, but I'm a little confused why he can't use a regular lathe because he is right handed.


I'm confused too.. Right handed and use regular lathes with no problem ??


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I was about to buy a Rikon or Jet...I am right handed..should I hold off:laughing:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

mengtian said:


> I was about to buy a Rikon or Jet...I am right handed..should I hold off


I'd say go for it. I have a Jet 16-42 and a Powermatic 35-20. I haven't ever had any trouble being right handed. Both lathes are reverseable, but I don't use it because I'm scared the chuck will screw off. The local turners club has a Jet 12-20. I am extremely disappointed with it. The the machining on it is terrible. I expect such work from HF, but not a $900 machine. My Jet lathe is about 15 years old and the machining is much better:


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

The current crop of mini lathes are excellent machines. Jet, Rikon, Delta. Some are called Midi and have more swing usually 12". Swing is how big of an item you can turn although on a 12" lathe usually you can only turn a bowl about 10 or maybe 11" if you really true up the blank before you put it on the lathe. 
I do like reverse but it certainly isn't necessary. I turned for many many years without it. Same for variable speed. Nice to have but not necessary. 
You can get lathe like the Penn state 10 non variable speed for about $260. The prices and quality goes up from there. For what your going to be turning for toys you really don't need bigger than 10"
Most of these lathes are 12" or longer between centers and you probably won't turn anything longer than that for toys. I turned a whole train set for my son on my Nova comet mini lathe about 25 years ago.


----------



## kramar74 (Sep 21, 2015)

I actually have my grandfather's Shopsmith 10ER. I have used it for a lathe for years, however the versatility of turning into a 12 inch disc sander, etc is pretty nice. I think the table is too small for any tablesaw type work, but as a lathe I have been happy. In fact, I have been looking for a second 10ER to restore.........I love them - however I only use them for a lathe or a disc sander.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> I'd say go for it. I have a Jet 16-42 and a Powermatic 35-20. I haven't ever had any trouble being right handed. Both lathes are reverseable, but I don't use it because I'm scared the chuck will screw off. The local turners club has a Jet 12-20. I am extremely disappointed with it. The the machining on it is terrible. I expect such work from HF, but not a $900 machine. My Jet lathe is about 15 years old and the machining is much better:


 Actually, I was seriously considering th Grizzly.......trying to make a decision this week


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

mengtian said:


> Actually, I was seriously considering th Grizzly.......trying to make a decision this week


I have the Grizzly G0694 lathe and a bunch of people I watch on youtube have older Grizzlys and are very happy with them. I have really enjoyed mine in the short time I have had it so far.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

tom brouillette said:


> I am surprised more people don't talk about the importance of a reversible lathe. I gave up electronic speed control for the reversibility feature when I upgraded. I use it religiously when sanding.


 That statement confused me since reversibility is one of the features that electronic variable speed control brings to the table. It's not an "either/or choice".


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a Rikon 70-100 that I have been using for 4+ years.I do pens,bowls,stoppers and other spinny things when I get an idea.I would not hesitate to get another from them.Had only one minor issue and customer service was great.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*Ok right-handed*

Being right-handed I hold my tool in my right hand. With all lathes but the delta, I find myself putting the tool down to adjust the lathe with my right hand. Then After adjusting I have to pick the tool back up.
Now with the Delta, My left hand does all the adjustments, All the while the tool is still in my right hand.
I do lots of turning hour after hour and day after day. The time and simple effort saved by having the adjustments available for my left hand has saved me lots of time. By lots of time I mean prolly MONTHS saved by not having to lay my tool aside.
In order to save time I even STOP the lathe with my left forearm most times instead of my hand.
Sure a right-handed guy can use all the different lathes. I used Jet until the Delta came around. Truly it is hard to believe how much time and effort the Deltas have saved me.
I think I need to make a video.
Big Jim


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

A video would help clarify things.

I use both hands when turning ... right hand near the back of the handle holding the back of the handle against my right side while the left hand is up against the tool rest ... typically my thumb is on top of the tool pressing down while the index finger is gliding along the rest, although I have several variations of the left hand position depending on what I might be working on. The reason that I have the tool handle against my right side is that I use my body to control tool movement and not my hands. I can switch hands if necessary, but I much prefer right handed turning.

Putting the tool down AND turning the lathe off before making any adjustments should be taken seriously from a safety perspective -- there is no need to risk an injury for the sake of speed.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm guilty of not turning the lathe off before making adjustments, but I do lay the tool down.


----------

